# Prez Day Sale



## CEM Store (Feb 21, 2011)

CEMproducts.com is proud to announce a 20% off sale this week at the store to celebrate President's Day. 

Many banks are closed, Mailing offices are closed, the stock market is closed, but CEM is OPEN FOR BUSINESS. 

Great time to load up on your winter research chemicals and peptides. 

Click the link below, 20% store-wide:

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

CEM


----------



## bigpapabuff (Feb 21, 2011)

How long is the sale running for? May need some new chems this weekend.


----------



## toothache (Feb 21, 2011)

bigpapabuff said:


> How long is the sale running for? May need some new chems this weekend.



Then buy now


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 22, 2011)

looks like the sale is still going, thanks for the 20% off.


----------

